# [solved] Laptop Netzwerkkarte defekt - offline installieren

## JKRock

hiho,

 wie es ausschaut scheint in meinem Laptop die Netzwerkkarte ohne ersichtlichen Grund defekt zu sein,

weder unter Gentoo noch Win oder per LiveLinux (SystemRescue) komme ich ins Internet.

Laptop ist per Switch an das Modem angebunden und nutzt dhcp... Auch ein Tauschen der Steckplätze oder Kabel brachte nichts...

- Soviel zur Lage.

Ich möchte jetzt mein Laptop trotzdem mit Software versorgen

- zum einen möchte ich die Wlan-Karte zum Laufen bringen (hatte ich damals schon erfolglos versucht  :Sad: (  ),

um bei Hotspots surfen zu können.

- zum anderen möchte ich normale Software 'sauber' offline installieren können!

Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten?

Macht es Sinn, wie in einem meiner ersten Einfälle alles Nötige in ein Overlay zu schieben, d.h. ebuilds ziehen und die source-quellen irgendwie

auf den eigenen Rechner zu lenken?

gruß JKRock

edit: Wie man weiter unten sehen kann wurde die Ursache für das Netzwerkproblem gefunden.

        Es liegt am zickigen Router.

        Die Frage wie man am besten in Gentoo offline installiert wurde jedoch nicht beantwortet  :Sad: Last edited by JKRock on Sun Sep 06, 2009 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

 *Quote:*   

> Laptop ist per Switch an das Modem angebunden und nutzt dhcp..

 

Das kann ja so auch nicht gehen.

Hast du wirklich Laptop -> Switch -> Moden

oder hast du Laptop -> Router -> Modem?

Sebastian

----------

## JKRock

hmmm, tja mein modem ist auch router

also:

laptop--switch--modem/router

Und das hat ja auch bisher problemlos geklappt...

----------

## Hollowman

OK dann hab ich nix gesagt.

Sebastian

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi JKRock!

Wie hast du überprüft ob deine Netzwerkkarte defekt ist?

Gut wenn es unter Windows nicht geht scheint das schon ein eindeutiges Zeichen zu sein. ;) Könnte aber auch sein das dein Modem/Router zickt und der DHCP-Dienst da nicht richtig läuft.

Hast du vielleicht noch einen zweiten Rechner mit dem dein Modem funktioniert?

Hast du ein eth0 device, und wenn ja kannst du ihm eine IP zuweisen. Und versuchen den Router anzupingen?

Leuchten die Lampen am Switch wenn du das Netzwerkkabel einsteckst usw..

Grüße

----------

## 3PO

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> hiho,
> 
> [...] Was gibt es da für Möglichkeiten? ...

 

Ich würde mir einen USB2LAN Adapter besorgen, die gibt es schon für ein paar Euro.

----------

## JKRock

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi JKRock!
> 
> Wie hast du überprüft ob deine Netzwerkkarte defekt ist?
> 
> Gut wenn es unter Windows nicht geht scheint das schon ein eindeutiges Zeichen zu sein.  Könnte aber auch sein das dein Modem/Router zickt und der DHCP-Dienst da nicht richtig läuft.
> ...

 

hi ChrisJumper!

 Mit anderen Rechnern Desktop/Windows-Systemen komme ich mit dem Switch+Modem/Router problemlos ins Internet (dhcp).

 Ja, ich habe ein eth0 Device, weiss aber nicht welche IP ich ihm am besten zuweise (bin etwas unerfahren in der Netzwerk/Internet Sprache).

Wenn ich z.B. in einem Win-Rechner ein "ipconfig /all" in der cmd eingebe, erhalte ich unter anderem folgende infos:

```

Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung:

        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : XX.XX.XX.XX

        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : XXX.XXX.XXX.X

        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : XX.XX.XX.X

        DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : XXX.XXX.XX.XX

        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : XXX.XXX.XX.XX

                                                    XXX.XXX.XX.XX

```

(IPs sind aus Datenschutzgründen unkenntlich  :Smile:   )

Das eth0 Device gibt mir aber mit einem ifconfig nur InetAdress, Bcast und Maske aus.

Ich nehme mal an 

Maske  == Subnetzmaske

Und Standardgateway ist die IP vom Router, oder? Wenn ich die vom Laptop anpinge, gehen alle Pakete verloren.

Aber ich weiss im Grunde nicht welche IP ich manuell für das eth0 Device vergeben soll oder wie ich am besten die Adresse für den DHCP-Server eingebe.

Und wo setze ich die DNS-Server?

gruß JKRock

----------

## JKRock

Und seltsamerweise hatte vor Tagen einmal doch alles geklappt und ich war im Internet,

doch diesen Erfolg konnte ich nicht reproduzieren.

Steckplätze am Switch ausgetauscht, Kabel gewechselt etc.

P.S. Steckerplatz leuchtet und auch das Signal am Switch leuchtet auf, jedoch ohne Wirkung... - bin total verwirrt.

gruß JKRock

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi JKRock,

wenn die Lampen leuchten ist zumindest die physikalische Verbindung intakt.

Schau dir als Vorbereitung nochmal im GentooHandbuch den Abschnitt Die Netzwerkterminologie verstehen an. Musst bei dem Link ein bisschen nach unten scrollen.

So ein Verhalten wie deines hätte man (jetzt ganz abstrakt gesehen) auch wenn der DHCP-Server dir keine Adresse geben will (weil nur 3 Adressen vergeben werden sollen und diese schon weg sind. Wenn er MAC-Tabellen pflegt und dein Laptop da nicht drin steht.. oder dein Laptop steht auf der Sperrliste.).

Weiß ja nicht (und will es auch nicht wissen), ob du bei dir der einzige bist der sich um die Administration kümmert usw.

 *Quote:*   

> Und Standardgateway ist die IP vom Router, oder? Wenn ich die vom Laptop anpinge, gehen alle Pakete verloren.

 

Hmm, warst du dir auch sicher das der Laptop die von dir erwartete IP-Adresse hatte, und das sich beide im gleichen Subnetz befinden?

Ich würde folgendes Probieren, das zeigt mit ein paar Handgriffen ob deine Hardware noch ok ist, vorausgesetzt die LiveCd hat Treiber für deine Hardware: 

1. Stöpsel das Kabel von deinem Switch, zum Router aus.

2. Hange nur den Laptop und einen WindosPC an den Switch.

4. Starte deinen Laptop

5. Starte den Windowspc mit der LiveCd. Tipp: Bei vielen Livecds wird man root mit sudo su.

6. Gib beiden Linuxsystemen eine IPadresse

```
 root@livecd # ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.1
```

```
root@gentoobox # ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.2

```

```
root@livecd # ping 192.168.2.2
```

 *Quote:*   

> Aber ich weiss im Grunde nicht welche IP ich manuell für das eth0 Device vergeben soll oder wie ich am besten die Adresse für den DHCP-Server eingebe.
> 
> Und wo setze ich die DNS-Server?

 

Steht alles in dem Netzwerkhowto, wobei DHCP-Adressen muss man nicht eingeben, da fragt dein Computer eigentlich im Netzwerk automatisch nach ob irgendwo ein DHCP-Dienst zur Verfügung steht. Unter Windows sollte dazu "IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen" aktiviert sein.

Die anderen Dienste kannst immer noch einrichten wenn du weißt das das mit dem pingen klappt, als Indiz das die Karte noch geht und das eigentliche Problem an anderer Stelle zu finden ist.

Wenn du dir einen WLAN-USB-Stick besorgst achte darauf das es einen Treiber im Kernel gibt.

Hast bzw. noch nichts zur Hardware geschrieben. Welchen Netzwerkkarte und welche Wlankarte ist denn in deinem Laptop verbaut?

----------

## mrsteven

Manchmal will einem der DSL-Router/Modem aus unerfindlichen Gründen keine IP zuweisen. Ich hatte auch so ein Teil, das man hin und wieder einfach mal resetten musste. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass dein Router eine MAC-Sperre hat und dein Laptop einfach nicht auf der Liste der erlaubten Geräte steht. Guck doch mal im Menü des Routers nach (Was für einer ist das denn? Evtl. kann dir auch dabei jemand helfen).

----------

## JKRock

hiho,

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi JKRock,
> 
> ..
> 
> Ich würde folgendes Probieren, das zeigt mit ein paar Handgriffen ob deine Hardware noch ok ist, vorausgesetzt die LiveCd hat Treiber für deine Hardware: 
> ...

 

Das klappt, alle Pakete kommen von der gentoo-box zum live-system und auch anders rum an.

- Sollte also heißen, dass Netzwerkkarte und switch ok sind.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So ein Verhalten wie deines hätte man (jetzt ganz abstrakt gesehen) auch wenn der DHCP-Server dir keine Adresse geben will (weil nur 3 Adressen vergeben werden sollen und diese schon weg sind. Wenn er MAC-Tabellen pflegt und dein Laptop da nicht drin steht.. oder dein Laptop steht auf der Sperrliste.).
> 
> 

 

Was ausgesprochen seltsam wäre, wüsste nicht dass der Router eine solche Liste pflegt,

und warum sollte mein Laptop ausgerechnet jetzt die Berechtigung verlieren? Wie gesagt, konnte davor immer damit problemlos ins Internet

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Und Standardgateway ist die IP vom Router, oder? Wenn ich die vom Laptop anpinge, gehen alle Pakete verloren. 
> 
> Hmm, warst du dir auch sicher das der Laptop die von dir erwartete IP-Adresse hatte, und das sich beide im gleichen Subnetz befinden?
> ...

 

Warum sollte sich die IP ohne einen Grund so ändern, dass er aus dem subnetz fliegt?

gruß JKRockLast edited by JKRock on Wed Sep 02, 2009 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JKRock

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast bzw. noch nichts zur Hardware geschrieben. Welchen Netzwerkkarte und welche Wlankarte ist denn in deinem Laptop verbaut?

 

Netzwerkkarte: Realtek RTL8101E

Wlankarte: Atheros       AR5006E6   (802.11 b/g)

----------

## JKRock

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Manchmal will einem der DSL-Router/Modem aus unerfindlichen Gründen keine IP zuweisen. Ich hatte auch so ein Teil, das man hin und wieder einfach mal resetten musste. Wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass dein Router eine MAC-Sperre hat und dein Laptop einfach nicht auf der Liste der erlaubten Geräte steht. Guck doch mal im Menü des Routers nach (Was für einer ist das denn? Evtl. kann dir auch dabei jemand helfen).

 

hmm, bin wieder im internet mit dem laptop - ich fürchte deine erste Annahme trifft zu :-S

----------

